# Mẹo thái hành không cay mắt rất đơn giản



## tibodinh (20/1/22)

Mẹo thái hành không cay mắt rất đơn giản Khi thái hành, người thái dễ bị chảy nước mắt vì củ hành khi cắt có thể giải phóng ra máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướtmột loại dung môi chứa thể khí propanelthial sulfoxide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nên thái hành gần vòi nước Đây cũng là một cách rất hay để giảm bớt tình trạng “khóc lóc” khi thái hành đấy. Cắt hành gần vòi nước nóng hoặc máy chà sàn liên hợp công nghiệp hơi nước để hơi nước từ nồi hoặc ấm đun nước hút và hòa tan hơi hành, giúp mắt bạn chịu ít ảnh hưởng của hơi hành bốc lên hơn. Ngậm một miếng bánh mì khi thái hành Mách bạn mẹo thái hành không bị chảy nước mắt Nhiều người cho rằng khi nhai, đặc biệt là nhai bánh mì sẽ tránh làm chảy nước mắt khi cắt hành. Bạn hãy nhai thật chậm, cho miếng bánh mì ra khỏi miệng một chút. Lúc đó miệng của bạn sẽ được thấm nước, mặc dù hơi khó chịu nhưng cách này sẽ giúp cho mắt bạn không bị cay. Sử dụng giấm phun lên thớt Phun lên thớt hỗn hợp giấm – nước với tỷ lệ 50/50 bởi giấm có khả năng làm dừng phản ứng của lưu huỳnh. Nếu hỗn hợp trên chưa hiệu quả, hãy thử chỉ sử dụng giấm để phun lên thớt. Tuy nhiên, điều này có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến hương vị của hành tây nấu chín. Hạn chế phần hành đã cắt tiếp xúc với mắt Dù cắt hạt lựu hay múi cau, luôn cắt củ hành làm đôi rồi úp cả hai mặt vào thớt sao cho phần chưa lột vỏ hướng lên trên. Phần hành đã cắt xong, bạn hãy để chúng gọn vào tô và sang một bên. Làm vậy sẽ hạn chế được cay mắt. Dù cắt hạt lựu hay múi cau, luôn cắt củ hành làm đôi rồi úp cả hai mặt vào thớt sao cho phần chưa lột vỏ hướng lên trên Đeo kính bảo vệ Để bảo vệ mắt trước sự tấn công của hơi cay từ củ hành. Bạn có thể đeo kính để bảo vệ mắt. Kính bơi hay kính làm vườn đều được, miễn là chúng che kín đôi mắt. Ngoài ra, để có thể rửa sạch mùi hành trên tay, bạn có thể xoa tay với muối khô, nước chanh, cọ xát tay với một cái muỗng inox. Hoặc rửa tay dưới nước trước khi rửa lại với nước xà phòng. Bỏ hành vào tủ lạnh trước khi thái Hãy bỏ hành vào tủ lạnh trước khi cắt, lột vỏ ít nhất 30 phút. Hoặc linh kiện máy chà sàn bỏ chúng lên ngăn đá trong vòng 10-15 phút (tùy vào kích thước củ hành). Sau đó thái hành sẽ không còn bị cay mắt nữa.


----------

